# Any CA Civil PE's.......



## Bigwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Just curious if any CA civil PE's have gone over to Arizona to take the SE II exam prior to their "3-year clock" finishing before the CA SE application process?

I'm toying with the idea of knocking out the SE II exam, because I have a feeling that by the time I can apply for the CA SE examinations....I will have too much going on in my life to study for/ take both exams.

I'm sure that now that CA is on the IBC--&gt;there may be a lot of overlap, but I think for my mental sanity it would be better to knock one out sooner rather than later.

Anyone with a similar experience doing this? Did it work out just taking SE II from Arizona?

:beerchug:


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 25, 2008)

Bigwolf,

I'm not in the same situation as you are, but I might be of some help.

From what I've heard, as long as you have an NCEES record or atleast let the CA board know somehow that you've taken any NCEES exams you'll be just fine. I've taken all of the NCEES exams (Civil, SE1, SE2) in MN and will be applying to take the two small CA civil exams in October. I'll then most likely study up for a year and then take WA SE3 exam.

Do you have any questions on the SE2? As of April, it will use the 2006 IBC and all of its' standards.


----------



## Bigwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> Bigwolf,
> I'm not in the same situation as you are, but I might be of some help.
> 
> From what I've heard, as long as you have an NCEES record or atleast let the CA board know somehow that you've taken any NCEES exams you'll be just fine. I've taken all of the NCEES exams (Civil, SE1, SE2) in MN and will be applying to take the two small CA civil exams in October. I'll then most likely study up for a year and then take WA SE3 exam.
> ...



Kevo--Thanks for the reply. I don't have specific questions about the SE II just yet, but have noticed that you have posted a lot of helpful threads, so I will try and sort through that info to minimize repeated info.

I know that Arizona tests on the SE I and SE II. I really have no intention of taking the SE I--&gt; so right now, my primary concern is that if I apply to take the structural exams over there, they will want me to sit for the SE I before I can even sit for the SE II.

If this is the case, I will probably just sit tight until I'm eligible in CA for the SE application process, but thought it might be worth a shot if I could just take the SE II exam and knock it out of the way sooner rather than later.


----------



## wmmw (Feb 26, 2008)

Bigwolf,

You may apply for SEII in Washington. Washington State allows you to write SE II after getting PE by two years. I got the approval for SEII in April 08. I know the application window for April 08 is closed but you may apply for Oct 08.

WMMW


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 26, 2008)

Bigwolf,

If you're going to take the SE3 somewhere, I wouldn't bother taking the SE1. I just took the SE1 in order to get my IL SE license quicker. (IL requires 16 hours of SE exams. Such as SE1 and SE2, or SE2 and CA/WA's SE3.)

Like wmmw said, I'd check for specific requirements for AZ or other states you wish to move your SE2 score to. It would be nice to just take the SE2 in AZ and then move it to CA though. That way, you only have to show up on Saturday to take the SE3.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Bigwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. Kevo--I agree with you, I don't have any intention of sitting for the SE I. (On a side note, I always thought IL were sticklers about only licensing structurals who had taken the SE I and SE II--&gt;and not counting some other state's SE III for anything).

Washington may be another option for me, but it doesn't sound like I would have the eligibility there until next spring, whereas in Arizona, I would be eligilbe today.

Thanks again for the input :beerchug:


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 26, 2008)

No problem.

Be careful on WA though. Before you can apply to take the SE2 and SE3 there you must first be a licensed PE in WA.

I'm going to apply for my WA PE sometime soon. (I hope....)


----------



## Casey (Apr 23, 2008)

Big Wolf,

I may be replying a little late on this topic but...

I am looking to do the same thing this October. I just did my civil PE exam for WA in April 2008 and am looking to do the SEII exam (assuming I passed the civil exam) because I hate myself and enjoy the pain of studying for 4 months. I am thinking of going the Arizona route because I am in my 9th year of experience (including school) and would have to wait at least one or two more years before WA will let me write the SEII exam (10 years expereince required).

I spoke with ELSES yesterday and they tell me it is really easy to sign up for the SEII exam (you register directly with ELSES and skip the Arizona board completely and you just need to show that you come from an ABET accredited school) and there is no need to track down references or fill out experience forms...

I am going to give WA a call later to see if they have any concerns with me doing the SEII exam earlier than they would like and with a different state, but I honestly don't see that being a problem. The way I see it, as long as NCEES has on record that I have passed the exam that should be good enough.

Now I am just hoping to find out if there will be a new SERM published anytime soon with the new code updates or is "the other board" going to kick me in the nuts again by not releasing a revised text to match the current test format.... As I see the new CERM is now available...


----------



## Casey (Apr 24, 2008)

Just a follow up to my previous post.

I spoke with someone from the Washington board about whether or not they would have any concerns about me doing the SEII exam in Arizona even though I lack full experience and his reply was that as long as NCEES has me on recorded passing the SEII exam, then that was good enough for them.


----------



## Bigwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Update 4-24-08

Interestingly enough, I went ahead and applied for just the SE II in Arizona (back at the beginning of March) and I just got a call today from the Arizona Board of Technical Registration that my application had been approved. :th_rockon: I applied directly to the Arizona Board--I'm curious to see if there will be added BS with ELSES.

At any rate.... 10940623: Let's do it!


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 25, 2008)

Rock on BW! :bananalama:

Casey, now you can apply at AZ too. 10940623:

Bring that SEII on!

BTW: I finally got my WA PE (civil). I can finally sign up for the SEIII there, but I think I'll wait so I can study more.


----------



## Bigwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow--kevo, you're rollin! arty-smiley-048:

I'm going to comb your old posts, I see that you've given a lot of great advice on preparing for the SE II :thumbs:


----------



## Casey (May 5, 2008)

Casey said:


> Now I am just hoping to find out if there will be a new SERM published anytime soon with the new code updates or is "the other board" going to kick me in the nuts again by not releasing a revised text to match the current test format.... As I see the new CERM is now available...


For anyone that is interested. I just got off the phone with "the other board" and they tell me that they are hoping to release the 4th edition of the SERM come June/July... The lady wouldn't commit to a time, but I think they are trying to push it out soon. I guess that is the reason why they are selling the 3rd edition at a discounted value on their website right now.

Casey


----------



## Bigwolf (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the update on the upcoming SERM edition. I'm sure that their sales on the book have been terrible ever since NCEES switched to the 06 IBC for the exams.

Another update: I talked to someone at ELSES and she said that because I was approved (by the Arizona Board) to sit for the exam--&gt;that I didn't need to do anything else except to register for the exam and pay the fee, etc when fall registration opens up sometime in mid July.


----------



## Casey (Jun 27, 2008)

Bigwolf said:


> Update 4-24-08
> Interestingly enough, I went ahead and applied for just the SE II in Arizona (back at the beginning of March) and I just got a call today from the Arizona Board of Technical Registration that my application had been approved. :th_rockon: I applied directly to the Arizona Board--I'm curious to see if there will be added BS with ELSES.
> 
> At any rate.... 10940623: Let's do it!



I just got word from ELSES that my ELSES-direct application for Arizona has been approved. Looks like I will be sitting for the Oct. 2008 exam... Next step is to change venues to Alberta...

Looks like I am committed now!

Well, spending a $1000 on books so far meant I was committed anyways...


----------



## Bigwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Casey said:


> I just got word from ELSES that my ELSES-direct application for Arizona has been approved. Looks like I will be sitting for the Oct. 2008 exam... Next step is to change venues to Alberta...
> Looks like I am committed now!
> 
> Well, spending a $1000 on books so far meant I was committed anyways...



Nice work! Now it's T-minus 17 weeks to D-day! arty-smiley-048:


----------

